# need a pair of stereo speakers ¿2.0 setup?



## Miguel2013 (Jan 14, 2018)

k guys I'm lost I don't wanna buy shit speakers even if it costs 20 dollars I must be happy. I want something like this (photo) but new. I know they're old but they were nice when working. or if I have to pay 50 dollars fine but they must be worth it. again used is ok. I always hear speakers under 100 dollar are shit but I think is cause the new speakers under 100 now are shit not in 2002? same with keyboards I think they don't have F keys now at least properly wired.

I looked on ebay but I have no idea and they all seem shit for my price range. These ones on the photo were nice I can probably get them for 20 dollars too but I know them.


----------



## GamerGuy (Jan 14, 2018)

Spend a bit more for some quality speakers, here are some 2.0 speaker systems that I think are pretty good for the price. For you, I'd say the M-Audio AV42 @99USD
https://www.amazon.com/M-Audio-20-W...TF8&qid=1515946943&sr=1-5&keywords=mackie+cr4

Or, Edifier R980T @65USD
https://www.amazon.com/Edifier-R980...TF8&qid=1515946943&sr=1-8&keywords=mackie+cr4

Or, the Edifier R1280T @100USD
https://www.amazon.com/Edifier-R128...TF8&qid=1515946943&sr=1-2&keywords=mackie+cr4

Just don't expect crazy level bass......I have a pair of KRK Rokit5 G3 and I love 'em for movies and music.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 14, 2018)

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836121034

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836116071


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 14, 2018)

X230 if you can find a set


----------



## Regeneration (Jan 14, 2018)

Logitech X230 is impossible to find now. Had it for years, really decent set.

Go with Logitech Z623 or Z523. Microlab's speakers are also good.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 14, 2018)

Regeneration said:


> Logitech X230 is impossible to find now. Had it for years, really decent set.
> 
> Go with Logitech Z623 or Z523. Microlab's speakers are also good.



Labtecs were too but they are now Logitec


----------



## RealNeil (Jan 14, 2018)

Edifier R980T 4" Active Bookshelf Speakers

They sound pretty damn good. (for the money spent)


----------



## Miguel2013 (Jan 16, 2018)

80-100 too expensive. I think logitech raised the prices of the labtec 10 years ago didn't they.


----------



## GamerGuy (Jan 17, 2018)

Miguel2013 said:


> 80-100 too expensive. I think logitech raised the prices of the labtec 10 years ago didn't they.


Honestly, there are some decent 2.0's at below 100USD, like the Edifier R980T I'd linked, it seems to be a pretty well-rounded pair of speakers and perform well enough to receive some good reviews (given its price point). Of course, at that price point, you can get a set of 2.1's if you so desire but I'd rather stick with a pair of 2.0's for gaming and music. I'm using a pair of Rokit5 G3's as my desktop speakers and don't feel I'm missing much even compared to a set of Klipsch PM 2.1 (other than bass, but I'm more about clarity and the quality of the sound rather than just about das bass). You can also try the local forums' Garage/Used sections to see if you can find some good quality speakers for a bargain.


----------



## hat (Jan 19, 2018)

I had the Bose Companion II Series III for a while. They were great speakers. I miss them compared to my crappy soundbar I'm using now. They do cost about $100, but they were worth it to my ears. They sounded really good, especially for 2.0 computer speakers.

If you can't do that, your best bet would be to look around locally for some home theater speakers. I salvaged a really old pair from somewhere before, and the reliever had a radio, cassette player and one aux input. They sounded good until they broke...


----------



## KungFoo_Grip (Jan 21, 2018)

DO NOT BUY M-AUDIO!!!!! They do not stand behind their products...I had AV40's and they sounded pretty decent, but they suddenly died. I can switch them off and and on and get a brief second of sound then the amp overloads and pops them off. I have original box and receipt, so I called them...they sent me a list of potential repair centers....not even an offer to look into my claims. I have upgraded to JBL LRS305s, and I will tell you I'm tempted to thank M-Audio, as this is a huge upgrade for roughly $50 more. Now instead of one amp (not sure what class it was but it sure did get hot so guessing class A) I have a class D amp per driver (so 4 total), no heat, more than 4x the wattage, improved overall sound, sound stage and imaging. They can be found for $89-99 per unit, and honestly if you are placing them on the desk you will get more than enough bass out of them that it makes the need of a sub unnecessary.

They are a bit large but I'm not listening with my eyes  - https://photos.app.goo.gl/pl8ICcpd1wqU1ukM2

oh, if money isn't an object look into Vanatoo's


----------



## GamerGuy (Jan 21, 2018)

Dude, OP has said 80-100 is too expensive, and you're recommending speakers that cost about 90USD each? Yes, the JBL LSR305's are great, but way above the OP's budget threshold.....I think. 

I didn't know M-Audio has issue with QC and warranty issue, so I'll take note of what you'd said.


----------



## KungFoo_Grip (Jan 21, 2018)

I understand that was out of the OP's price range slightly, but in my experience "buy once and cry once" is a true phrase. Based upon my experience (the reason I spent the time to type my story) you would be better served saving some more $ and buying something that is guaranteed to serve your purposes with less compromises, or you can do what I did and learn from your own mistakes vs. learning from mine.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 22, 2018)

usb speaker with passive subwoofer is good too, you can't expect the sound quality too much for that but it's better a little bit


----------



## Miguel2013 (Jan 28, 2018)

I check the Edifier R980T it looks alright. the companion bose looks too simply to cost 40-60$ the botom line would be to hear them first. I bought speakers in the past even 5.1 well they well 5 speakers from thrift stores but threw them away tho they look cool but sounded bad none like the ones I pictured.  the Logitech Z623 looks awesome tho. I think I'll just go back to the thrift store and use my phone or pay an electrician to fix my nec.


----------

